# Shelton CT  - 8/28/08



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

Went to the shelton trails with my 14YO son for what was supposed to be a fun ride.

short version of a long story - it sucked.  

to top it off, after we called it quits and were headed back to the parking lot i managed an OTB and broke my rear brake.   need to look at it tomorrow to figure out what is wrong. hoping it is something simple.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear the ride sucked, what was bad about it?

Hopefully the brake is something simple to fix, are they disc?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had a bad time.  Did the trail suck, or were there other problems?  

I hope your rear brake is nothing serious.  More importantly I hope you didn't re-injure yourself or anything.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Sorry to hear the ride sucked, what was bad about it?
> 
> Hopefully the brake is something simple to fix, are they disc?





bvibert said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad time.  Did the trail suck, or were there other problems?
> 
> I hope your rear brake is nothing serious.  More importantly I hope you didn't re-injure yourself or anything.



thanks Brian. no I didn't injure myself. i managed OTB but laned on my feet.

rim brakes. the brakes on the rim appear to be fine, the issue is with the hand squeezy part. the return spring tension is gone.  need to look at it in the light.  if i can't get it workign i'll take it back to LBS on saturday


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Did the trail suck, or were there other problems?



i'd been to shelton once before and thought i knew a good trail. we were following what i thought was the easy Bridge-2-Bridge trail and suddenly found ourselves on a very narrow trail running close to a lake and sloped sideways. far too technical for my son. He immediately got "less than happy" and we ended up walking too much. we bailed to the road and went back to the car.   last leg before the car we jumped back on the trail. that is where i OTB's trying to go over a stupid bridge.  I literally turned to my son and said, make sure you pull up on the front wheel going over this and then i blew it!:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry you had a disappointing ride. Hope you can get that brake fixed in time for the Monday ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

The brakes may be as simple as the spring having popped off the post that retains it on the brake arm, it's hard to say without seeing it though.  It's a simple system so it shouldn't hard to figure out.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The brakes may be as simple as the spring having popped off the post that retains it on the brake arm, it's hard to say without seeing it though.  It's a simple system so it shouldn't hard to figure out.



thanks Brian. I just got in from a more detailed inspection.  the spring posts on the back are properly installed. i removed the cable from the brake lever and the lever it self is fine. it has "spring" to it. I removed the cable from the other side to compare. without the brake cable installed they are the same.  

it looks like what happened as the shield part of the brake cable going into the lever is messed up. I think the little silver cap that slides into the screwable tension adjustment is messed up.. looks rough around the cap where the brake cable on the other side is smooth.  this is consistent with the OTB.. the handlebar absorbed the force and the brake cable popped out of the adjustbale collar. i think the cable is not moving back and forth smoothly.   i'll play with it a bit more tommorw and perhaps replace the cable if needed.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 29, 2008)

Huh, where is this ride in Shelton?
Being in Monroe you should've just have headed down to Trumbull 

Or Huntington park in Newtown? Pretty mellow there.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 29, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Huh, where is this ride in Shelton?
> Being in Monroe you should've just have headed down to Trumbull
> 
> Or Huntington park in Newtown? Pretty mellow there.



Gave my son the option of Trumbull or Shelton. He'd been to Trumbull with me before so we went to Shelton.    Don't know the Huntington Park place in Newtown but will look for it. The plan was to go out again with my son on Saturday to a "mellow" place.  was going to try troutbrook in Easton.

here is Shelton, we parked at pine lake and rode south, ran into trouble along Hope Lake, where 3 is on the map.






http://sheltontrails.org/Shelton_Lakes.html


----------



## Gremf (Sep 6, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> short version of a long story - it sucked.



Can you clarify _the suck_?  I have only heard great things about this place but haven't a chance to sample the goods.

By suck do you mean torn up due to Quads?  Or suck because it's waaaay too technical? Or suck because it's waaaay too easy?

Can't go wrong at Huntington.  I am leading a RAW there next Friday.

Thanks


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 6, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Can you clarify _the suck_?  I have only heard great things about this place but haven't a chance to sample the goods.
> 
> By suck do you mean torn up due to Quads?  Or suck because it's waaaay too technical? Or suck because it's waaaay too easy?
> 
> ...



It was just a bad night with my son.  He'd never been to Shelton before and we planned on taking the B2B trail which we thought would be a tame trail. Not sure if we were naive or just took a wrong turn but he didn't enjoy what the trail turned into as we approached Hope Lake.  He got frustrated with the trail and the ride went sour.  

I'd go back to Shelton again but I don't think my son would.  On the other hand, we went to Huntington a few days later and both had a blast.


----------

